# DIY Garage woofer



## javig999 (Oct 15, 2007)

I have found a buyer for my M&K 350 THX sub. Planning on using the proceeds for a DIY Garage Sub project, and towards a separate hobby. Sold it for $1000 and I would like to net out $650-700, so I would like to spend no more than $350.00

Any thoughts on an relatively inexpensive sub project for a garage? I can use mobile audio power (cheap?) and the cab can be somewhat large, although I would like to keep construction costs and compexity down as well. My building experience is non-existent, but have family that can help on that end.

Mostly it will be for listening to music in the garage in conjunction with some Polk Audio R30 Towers, and some HTIB Onkyo center/surrounds, powered from a Denon 3805. Ocassional movie or TV usage. Output should be decent, but does not have to be "piss off the neighbors" loud. 

Looking forward to suggestions...thanks in advance!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

javig999 said:


> I have found a buyer for my M&K 350 THX sub. Planning on using the proceeds for a DIY Garage Sub project, and towards a separate hobby. Sold it for $1000 and I would like to net out $650-700, so I would like to spend no more than $350.00
> 
> Any thoughts on an relatively inexpensive sub project for a garage? I can use mobile audio power (cheap?) and the cab can be somewhat large, although I would like to keep construction costs and compexity down as well. My building experience is non-existent, but have family that can help on that end.
> 
> ...


How are you planning on delivering that power if you're using a mobile amp? Where are you going to be getting that 12V?


----------



## javig999 (Oct 15, 2007)

Power converter.

When it comes to plate amps, the jump from 240w to 500w is almost triple. I can get a 300w amp for about $115 on PE, and the 500w model is closer to $325. If I went with a mobile audio amp, I might have more flexibility in terms of driver compliment (8, 4, 2 and even 1 ohm stability) as well as increased power based on adding a $150 converter. 

Depends on what type of suggestions I get. If someone tells me a decent 15" subwoofer and 300w will do it, then I will go with a plate amp, and woofer. If based on it being a large room, etc the consensus is that multiple drivers and more power are in order, then I think the mobile audio solution might be more cost effective from a power stand point. Is this reasoning correct? Or should I rule out a power converter?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

javig999 said:


> Power converter.
> 
> When it comes to plate amps, the jump from 240w to 500w is almost triple. I can get a 300w amp for about $115 on PE, and the 500w model is closer to $325. If I went with a mobile audio amp, I might have more flexibility in terms of driver compliment (8, 4, 2 and even 1 ohm stability) as well as increased power based on adding a $150 converter.
> 
> Depends on what type of suggestions I get. If someone tells me a decent 15" subwoofer and 300w will do it, then I will go with a plate amp, and woofer. If based on it being a large room, etc the consensus is that multiple drivers and more power are in order, then I think the mobile audio solution might be more cost effective from a power stand point. Is this reasoning correct? Or should I rule out a power converter?


Here's what you'd need. 

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=120-556

That will get you somewhere around 225-325W of usable power depending on the amplifier's efficiency. Not exactly impressive given the price you'll have to pay ($160). Then comes the cost of the amplifier. 

Here's what I would recommend for your scenario. 

Amazon.com: QSC GX3 Stereo Power Amplifier: Musical Instruments

Here are the power ratings:
QSC - GX Series Specifications

Keep in mind, those are RMS ratings for each of two channels. Get two subs and you have more than enough power. 

Now, I know it says $300, but I got mine off craigslist in mint condition for $175, and I've been using it to power two IDQ10V2s wired to 8 ohms at 350W. They really shake things up in my theater room, and they're temporary till I get my IDQ15V2 box built, which will get 500W RMS and will still leave one channel unused. 

Plus, since you're not trying to use a sub you don't already have, impedance matching won't be an issue. You can wire a dual 2 ohm to 4 ohms, and you can wire a dual 4 ohm to 8 ohms.


----------



## javig999 (Oct 15, 2007)

Interesting little amp...My receiver would provide the cross over, so I could run both channels at full range?

I have 2 x QSC CX168's I am trying to sell at the moment...tough product...


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

javig999 said:


> Interesting little amp...My receiver would provide the cross over, so I could run both channels at full range?
> 
> I have 2 x QSC CX168's I am trying to sell at the moment...tough product...


If you have an LFE subwoofer ouput on your receiver, you would run that into the amplifier. Problem solved. 

If you didn't, you could put together a quick low pass crossover for relatively cheap.


----------



## Ayanna (Aug 12, 2011)

javig999 said:


> I have found a buyer for my M&K 350 THX sub. Planning on using the proceeds for a DIY Garage Sub project, and towards a separate hobby. Sold it for $1000 and I would like to net out $650-700, so I would like to spend no more than $350.00
> 
> Any thoughts on an relatively inexpensive sub project for a garage? I can use mobile audio power (cheap?) and the cab can be somewhat large, although I would like to keep construction costs and compexity down as well. My building experience is non-existent, but have family that can help on that end.
> 
> ...


For a long time I have thought about making a good Subwoofer.

The plan is to start with a small design, a simple sealed box, similar to one of the popular Subs you can buy.


Here are a few links I have found:

BK Electronics
Look in 'Modules and Hybrids'.
Nice looking Amplifier modules, and in England

I cannot get a catalogue of Subwoofer parts, prices and specs etc from them for some reason


The Subwoofer DIY Page v1.1

Subwoofers.org


Does anyone have any cabinet designs for a small sealed Sub?


----------

